# Windows 11 has arrived!



## Bleipriester (Jun 16, 2021)

Attention, Linux militants, sharpen your scopes and be prepared! Windows 11 is here! Going into my virtual machine any minute now. More later.



			Account Suspended


----------



## MarathonMike (Jun 16, 2021)

OMG I was actually finding Windows 10 somewhat tolerable....


----------



## xband (Jun 16, 2021)

Bleipriester said:


> Attention, Linux militants, sharpen your scopes and be prepared! Windows 11 is here! Going into my virtual machine any minute now. More later.
> 
> 
> 
> Account Suspended


What does Windows 11 do that 10 can't do? Bring back Windows 7, the apex of Windows technology where I had direct access to BIOS.


----------



## Esdraelon (Jun 16, 2021)

MarathonMike said:


> OMG I was actually finding Windows 10 somewhat tolerable....


I was FINALLY getting used to the damned thing.  I hear they won't support it beyond 2025.


----------



## woodwork201 (Jun 16, 2021)

Bleipriester said:


> Attention, Linux militants, sharpen your scopes and be prepared! Windows 11 is here! Going into my virtual machine any minute now. More later.
> 
> 
> 
> Account Suspended


Likely leaked right out of China.  Microsoft is still saying Windows 10 is the last version of Windows.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 16, 2021)

woodwork201 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Attention, Linux militants, sharpen your scopes and be prepared! Windows 11 is here! Going into my virtual machine any minute now. More later.
> ...


And it is. This is just a leaked preview meant to stay inside Microsoft. Someone there was of a different opinion and leaked it into the web, apparently.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 16, 2021)

Here we go. Setup complete and I could take a look.


----------



## wamose (Jun 16, 2021)

I'm skeptical every time I see one of these alleged internet improvements. It's just that our government and the internet operators have turned totalitarian and are the enemies of freedom. I wouldn't be surprised if this new system gave government more capability to control and spy on the users. Our Democrat controlled government, media, education system and social media have changed this country in a disastrous way. Communism is on the front burner.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 16, 2021)

wamose said:


> I'm skeptical every time I see one of these alleged internet improvements. It's just that our government and the internet operators have turned totalitarian and are the enemies of freedom. I wouldn't be surprised if this new system gave government more capability to control and spy on the users. Our Democrat controlled government, media, education system and social media have changed this country in a disastrous way. Communism is on the front burner.


We don´t need to be too skeptical of Microsoft. Your law requires any company to deliver the information the government requests. If Microsoft, however, deems such a request unlawful, they are going to court.


----------



## wamose (Jun 16, 2021)

Bleipriester said:


> wamose said:
> 
> 
> > I'm skeptical every time I see one of these alleged internet improvements. It's just that our government and the internet operators have turned totalitarian and are the enemies of freedom. I wouldn't be surprised if this new system gave government more capability to control and spy on the users. Our Democrat controlled government, media, education system and social media have changed this country in a disastrous way. Communism is on the front burner.
> ...


I remember Apple refusing to provide our government with terrorist related information a while back. I also see voting districts and companies defying subpoenas for this and that so you might understand my skepticism.   I do wish I could be as confident in our government and all those internet related businesses as you are. I'm just not.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 16, 2021)

wamose said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > wamose said:
> ...


We have better privacy laws. Too much for some US-outlets for example that exclude European visitors instead of abiding by that laws.


----------



## woodwork201 (Jun 16, 2021)

wamose said:


> I'm skeptical every time I see one of these alleged internet improvements. It's just that our government and the internet operators have turned totalitarian and are the enemies of freedom. I wouldn't be surprised if this new system gave government more capability to control and spy on the users. Our Democrat controlled government, media, education system and social media have changed this country in a disastrous way. Communism is on the front burner.


I was a big fan of Windows 95.  You could customize literally everything and my first W95 installation was from 3.5" diskettes running on 4MB of RAM on a 20 MB hard drive.  I quickly  upgraded to 8MB because W95 didn't multitask with 4MB.


----------



## woodwork201 (Jun 16, 2021)

Bleipriester said:


> wamose said:
> 
> 
> > I'm skeptical every time I see one of these alleged internet improvements. It's just that our government and the internet operators have turned totalitarian and are the enemies of freedom. I wouldn't be surprised if this new system gave government more capability to control and spy on the users. Our Democrat controlled government, media, education system and social media have changed this country in a disastrous way. Communism is on the front burner.
> ...


Very naive thinking.  Microsoft gives the government anything they "demand", according to their own documents.









						Microsoft handed the NSA access to encrypted messages
					

Documents show company collaborated closely with NSA and FBI to help agencies intercept data




					www.theguardian.com
				




Bill Gates is a globalist and, even worse, an elitist globalist.  His power is to help rule the world and that means partnering with world governments in ruling the world.  Never, ever, trust Microsoft.


----------



## woodwork201 (Jun 16, 2021)

wamose said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > wamose said:
> ...


The government was always able to decrypt Apple's encryption.  The show with Apple was so that they didn't have to reveal that they had the capability.


----------



## Indeependent (Jun 16, 2021)

Bleipriester said:


> Attention, Linux militants, sharpen your scopes and be prepared! Windows 11 is here! Going into my virtual machine any minute now. More later.
> 
> 
> 
> Account Suspended


There are a bunch of YouTube videos that say unequivocally that Windows 10 code is such sphagetti that MS is spending so much money trying to make it's features work that they have not dedicated resources to develop a Windows 11.


----------



## Indeependent (Jun 16, 2021)

woodwork201 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > wamose said:
> ...


Anyone who actually pays attention to interviews with Bill Gates knows he constantly states that only Africans and Indians have the education to write code.
Aka, cheap labor.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 16, 2021)

woodwork201 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > wamose said:
> ...


Did I deny? Law is law.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 16, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Attention, Linux militants, sharpen your scopes and be prepared! Windows 11 is here! Going into my virtual machine any minute now. More later.
> ...


Microsoft has somewhat outsourced its quality assurance plus the constant encroachment on the system actually results in one or two new Windows installments every year, providing the user with new bugs en masse. I only use what Microsoft considers business-ready. Windows 10 is a mess and I hope Windows 11 will be handled differently.


----------



## Dekster (Jun 16, 2021)

Bleipriester said:


> Attention, Linux militants, sharpen your scopes and be prepared! Windows 11 is here! Going into my virtual machine any minute now. More later.
> 
> 
> 
> Account Suspended



I thought that 10 was supposed to be the last of their numbered OS's......I am skeptical about this.....


----------



## Rocko (Jun 16, 2021)

I thought they said windows 10 was the last one?


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 16, 2021)

Things have changed? Note that this Preview has been created by Microsoft.


----------



## woodwork201 (Jun 17, 2021)

Dekster said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Attention, Linux militants, sharpen your scopes and be prepared! Windows 11 is here! Going into my virtual machine any minute now. More later.
> ...


It could be true that there's a Win11 coming but I sure as hell wouldn't install a pirate copy.  Legit Windows is insecure enough; hacked or stolen Windows would be far to risky to me.


----------



## woodwork201 (Jun 17, 2021)

Bleipriester said:


> Things have changed? Note that this Preview has been created by Microsoft.


The leaked preview was created by Microsoft?  And you believe that because it says Microsoft?


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 17, 2021)

woodwork201 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Things have changed? Note that this Preview has been created by Microsoft.
> ...


You don´t need to believe. This is just a Microsoft build and it has not been modified by anyone. You can opt for conspiracy theories or try a web search...









						Microsoft's next operating system, Windows 11, reportedly leaked online
					

Microsoft Corporation's upcoming operating system update may have been leaked online. Windows 11 reportedly has the new Xbox app integrated.



					eu.usatoday.com


----------



## Dekster (Jun 17, 2021)

woodwork201 said:


> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



From what I have read their next operating system is supposed to be so different that they are going to rebrand it as something other than Windows.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 17, 2021)

Wow, we can activate this one with a Windows 7 or 8.1 Key.









						You may be able to upgrade from Windows 7 to Windows 11 for free
					

Thanks to a newly-leaked build of Windows 11, we have hints that point to a free upgrade path being available all the way back to Windows 7.




					www.xda-developers.com


----------



## Likkmee (Jun 17, 2021)

More fucking garbage geared for brain dead dolts and corporate whores. I haven't used that shit in 24 years.Don't BUY computers either. Do your research and if you arent smart enough to use a Phillips head screwdriver find a 15 year old gameboy who is. Beware of gameboys to some extent. Those morons are infatuated with unnecessary bullshit too.You'll have fans everywhere and water coolers and flashing lights and shit.
You can build a damn good computer for computing for $600-800.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 17, 2021)

What's being touted as Windows 11 may or may not be called Windows 11 and we won't know for certain until the 24th of this month.  Microsoft is not calling it Windows 11, yet, maybe never.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 17, 2021)

Likkmee said:


> More fucking garbage geared for brain dead dolts and corporate whores. I haven't used that shit in 24 years.Don't BUY computers either. Do your research and if you arent smart enough to use a Phillips head screwdriver find a 15 year old gameboy who is. Beware of gameboys to some extent. Those morons are infatuated with unnecessary bullshit too.You'll have fans everywhere and water coolers and flashing lights and shit.
> You can build a damn good computer for computing for $600-800.


Yeah, yeah, we all know already, you're a Linux fanboi, that Windows is the Devil's creation and that God created Linux for the faithful and only faithful Linux users will go to heaven........


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 17, 2021)

Ringel05 said:


> What's being touted as Windows 11 may or may not be called Windows 11 and we won't know for certain until the 24th of this month.  Microsoft is not calling it Windows 11, yet, maybe never.


It is called Windows 11.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 17, 2021)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > What's being touted as Windows 11 may or may not be called Windows 11 and we won't know for certain until the 24th of this month.  Microsoft is not calling it Windows 11, yet, maybe never.
> ...


From what I've read even now Microsoft itself hasn't called it Windows 11.  Just because the leak supposedly calls it that doesn't make it true and we won't know for certain until the 24th.  It being called Windows 11 has been supposition for quite a while now and granted there are lot's of hints that have been dropped by *some in* Microsoft that it may/will be called Windows 11 we still won't know for certain until the official announcement.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 17, 2021)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


For all we can see, it is Windows 11:


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 17, 2021)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


You do realize how easy it is to fictitiously create those screen shots.............  At least you should.
I'm not saying it won't be called Windows 11, just saying the Microsoft upper echelon is still not confirming it one way or another and there is still a lot of speculation surrounding it.

I'll call it Windows 11 when/if Microsoft officially names it Windows 11 on the 24th.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 17, 2021)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I don´t make fake screenshots.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 17, 2021)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


I wasn't accusing you.


----------



## percysunshine (Jun 17, 2021)

Sooo...this software was created for a release in 2011?

Kind of slow on the beta tests there.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 17, 2021)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


There have been far too many "Windows 11" suppositions, hoaxes and scam sites out there for quite awhile.  You'll pardon me if I remain skeptical until the official notification.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 17, 2021)

Ringel05 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Sure, leaks are not 100 % reliable but if this was not created by Microsoft, it would have taken a huge while to make it. See the Video, all the UI changes.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 17, 2021)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


You'll still have to pardon me if I remain somewhat skeptical until the official announcement.  Microsoft has been playing this close to the chest and too many people have been trying to take advantage of it.  For all we know you could be completely correct and Microsoft has changed it's Windows 10 is the last designation ever claim.  I just prefer not trying to be all knowing until there's no doubt.  I've seen (and in the past made) these kind of speculations before, sometimes they were spot on sometimes off by a mile.  I'll wait and see.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 17, 2021)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Sure, I do. I am not here to dictate Windows 11. The most likely scenario by now is but that Windows 11 will be released this autumn.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 17, 2021)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


And if that happens then it happens and I'm good with it.


----------



## Likkmee (Jun 17, 2021)

Ringel05 said:


> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> > More fucking garbage geared for brain dead dolts and corporate whores. I haven't used that shit in 24 years.Don't BUY computers either. Do your research and if you arent smart enough to use a Phillips head screwdriver find a 15 year old gameboy who is. Beware of gameboys to some extent. Those morons are infatuated with unnecessary bullshit too.You'll have fans everywhere and water coolers and flashing lights and shit.
> ...


You figured me out man.
One problem though. KDE and Gnome users will be the fat to keep the flame going in the eternal lake of fire.
I have a proposal in to the head bible mafia with a proposal to get rid of the pearly GATES description too.
In the Aramaic a better translation is pearled Arches.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 17, 2021)

Likkmee said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Likkmee said:
> ...


I like the KDE look and configurability but it's never really been completely stable.  At least I have yet to find one KDE distro that's been stable for me.  Of course with my preferred choice, Mint Cinnamon with the Cinnamenu applet I'd be considered a Linux heathen by purists...... 

Then again some would consider me an agent of the devil because I also have a Windows 10 gaming computer and an iPhone........  **Gasp**


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 18, 2021)

My TV receiver runs Linux. And my TV probably too. Enough for my part.


----------



## woodwork201 (Jun 19, 2021)

Bleipriester said:


> You don´t need to believe. This is just a Microsoft build and it has not been modified by anyone. You can opt for conspiracy theories or try a web search...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You know for a fact that it hasn't been modified?  Really?  Was it you that leaked it?  Otherwise, you can't possibly know.


----------



## woodwork201 (Jun 19, 2021)

Likkmee said:


> More fucking garbage geared for brain dead dolts and corporate whores. I haven't used that shit in 24 years.Don't BUY computers either. Do your research and if you arent smart enough to use a Phillips head screwdriver find a 15 year old gameboy who is. Beware of gameboys to some extent. Those morons are infatuated with unnecessary bullshit too.You'll have fans everywhere and water coolers and flashing lights and shit.
> You can build a damn good computer for computing for $600-800.



I built my first MS-DOS PC, 8088 CPU, in 1983; it was my first PC clone.  I've never bought an assembled desktop PC since.  I never get what I want unless I build myself.


----------



## woodwork201 (Jun 19, 2021)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > What's being touted as Windows 11 may or may not be called Windows 11 and we won't know for certain until the 24th of this month.  Microsoft is not calling it Windows 11, yet, maybe never.
> ...



You're full of shit.  You're guessing about everything you're saying.  It's possible that your guesses might even turn out to be correct but that won't prove you knew now; it only proves your guess were correct.

We'll know on the 24th - maybe.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 20, 2021)

woodwork201 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > You don´t need to believe. This is just a Microsoft build and it has not been modified by anyone. You can opt for conspiracy theories or try a web search...
> ...





woodwork201 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Eat shit, you are so aggressive, I am almost too tired to reply. First you think it might be modified then you think it is not Windows at all or something. But again. Creating such an image would be a huge effort for anyone. Someone anonymous who would not profit form creating this iso anyway, would need months (or more) to create it and only if he is an experienced designer and programer. You have a likeliness of 0 % that this is not a Microsoft work. I also downloaded a heavily modified version, made by someone who deleted a lot of features such as the Defender and calls it Windows 11 Lite. The difference to your feared scenario is that this is labeled modified and all changes are to be read before the download.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 21, 2021)

MS now wants to take down the Windows 11 Preview downloads with a DMCA complaints.









						Microsoft is issuing DMCA complaints to take down leaked "Windows 11 ISO" links
					

Microsoft is issuing DMCA complaints to Google in regions such as Japan, asking the search giant to take down search results pointing to articles linking to the leaked "Windows 11" ISOs.




					www.neowin.net


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 21, 2021)

oy vey!


----------



## woodwork201 (Jun 21, 2021)

Bleipriester said:


> woodwork201 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Logic and reason offend you, don't they?

No one would create a complete Windows and I didn't say they did.  But if someone stole the Microsoft code or build, and that they certainly did, then that same someone doesn't have to write a complete Windows, they simply need to modify a single file in the Windows package and then your 401K is going down the tubes..

You trusted software from a known thief.  That's totally your choice.  I simply said I wouldn't do it and wouldn't recommend it to anyone.

Have fun with it.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 21, 2021)

woodwork201 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > woodwork201 said:
> ...


Sure, still a lot of work and no point. However, since MS issues DMCA complaints we KNOW it is theirs.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 24, 2021)

Meet Windows 11: The Newest Windows Version
					

Meet Windows 11, the newest Windows version from Microsoft. Upgrade your PC to Windows 11, or explore which devices come equipped with its versatile features.



					www.microsoft.com
				




Any comments?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 24, 2021)

Bleipriester said:


> Meet Windows 11: The Newest Windows Version
> 
> 
> Meet Windows 11, the newest Windows version from Microsoft. Upgrade your PC to Windows 11, or explore which devices come equipped with its versatile features.
> ...


Welp you were correct, Microsoft did change their mind concerning Win 10 being their last numbered OS offering.  Actually I was kinda expecting it but since they were playing it close to the chest I wasn't going to guess one way or the other.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 24, 2021)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Meet Windows 11: The Newest Windows Version
> ...


Finally, they will include useful features, unlike in Windows 10. Android apps will run natively via the Linux subsystem, the store will (also) offer normal executables and they won´t charge developers in certain cases. And it is not all that ugly. And, very important, no major updates every half year.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 24, 2021)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


I checked compatability on my year old desktop and it's telling me it doesn't meet the system requirements.........????????


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 24, 2021)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I learned this is due to that TPM 2.0 is required which home computers usually don´t have. It is very likely that this requirement won´t make into the release build. I can´t even run that app:


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 24, 2021)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Yup. that's what I was thinking it was.  Never heard of TPM before today.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 24, 2021)

Me too. Every day something new...


----------



## woodwork201 (Jun 24, 2021)

Bleipriester said:


> Meet Windows 11: The Newest Windows Version
> 
> 
> Meet Windows 11, the newest Windows version from Microsoft. Upgrade your PC to Windows 11, or explore which devices come equipped with its versatile features.
> ...


Your guessed right.  So what?


----------



## woodwork201 (Jun 24, 2021)

Bleipriester said:


> I learned this is due to that TPM 2.0 is required which home computers usually don´t have. It is very likely that this requirement won´t make into the release build. I can´t even run that app:



Are you saying most home computers don't have TPM or don't have TPM 2.0?  Most home computers do have TPM.  TPM 2.0 was released in 2014 and Windows 10 has supported it since 2015; it's supported with hotfixes and updates back to Windows 7. Today, you'd have a hard time finding a home computer, other than perhaps a Chromebook, that didn't support TPM 2.0.  

Keep in mind, though, that just because you have it, doesn't mean it's turned on in the BIOS.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 25, 2021)

woodwork201 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > I learned this is due to that TPM 2.0 is required which home computers usually don´t have. It is very likely that this requirement won´t make into the release build. I can´t even run that app:
> ...


Nothing found there. Since you have to activate it in Windows you apparently can´t do a clean install. I even tried setup /nm but to no avail, lol.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 25, 2021)

This article by Ed Bot is spot on and hysterically funny.

Windows 11: Is Microsoft having its Spinal Tap moment? | ZDNet


> To celebrate the end of the pandemic, or something, Microsoft has dragged the Hype Machine™ out of storage, where it was sitting next to a tiny scale model of Stonehenge, blown off the accumulated dust, replaced a few vacuum tubes, and fired that sucker up. They've turned it all the way to 11, in fact.
> 
> Meanwhile, we're going to be subjected to a Windows 11 hype campaign from Microsoft and its OEM partners this fall. It might be almost tolerable, because after all Windows 10 has managed to be a pretty decent desktop OS, and the UX changes might be just enough to sand off its rough edges. Maybe this holiday season will finally be the one where people realize that Windows is now a manageable nuisance.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 25, 2021)

Used the PC Health check for Win 11, says my 2 year old gaming desktop is not compatible..........  Updated the BIOs, made sure UEFI secure boot was turned on and TPM 2.0 was activated.
Now when I run HWiNFO64 it tells me my UEFI Boot & Secure Boot is "Not Present" yet it shows activated in BIOs.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 26, 2021)

Okay, figured out my problem.  My primary drive was MBR, needed to switch it to GPT so that UEFI and Secure Boot would work.  Did that with the EaseUS Partition tool so as not to lose my data.  Unfortunately I had to purchase the pro version in order to do that........  Don't tell me there's a free way to do that because the deed is already done.

By the way, _*whynotwin11*_ is free and gives much more info than the Microsoft PC Health tool. Windows will tell you it's unsafe to download and install but it's not and it doesn't install itself on the computer.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 26, 2021)

Heck, me too. Didn´t think of it. There´s still the TPM issue.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 26, 2021)

Bleipriester said:


> Heck, me too. Didn´t think of it. There´s still the TPM issue.


Check in BIOs, seems most have it but it's just not turned on.  I think TTP works also.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 26, 2021)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Heck, me too. Didn´t think of it. There´s still the TPM issue.
> ...


I checked it, it has a connector for such a module, not the module itself.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 26, 2021)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


From what I understand the modules aren't that expensive, if you can find one.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 26, 2021)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I took a look in the VM and can wait until the autumn. I guess this TPM fun was just to annoy. Funny Microsoft joke. Won´t be requirement in the final build, I guess.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 26, 2021)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


I'm sure they will drop that requirement when they see how unhappy a huge number of Windows users will be.  Look on the forums dedicated to Win 10 and 11 and see how many are already ticked off.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 28, 2021)

Found something new. An easy method to bypass TPM and Secure Boot check. Gonna try this out some day. Maybe next year or something. Basically it is applying two registry values during the setup.









						Windows 11 auch ohne TPM und Secure Boot installieren
					






					www.deskmodder.de


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 29, 2021)

So, I installed Windows 11 using the fix described above and it works. I don´t have secure boot or tpm activated and it works fine. It activated itself with my Win7 license.
Maybe I am doing a video later but I am in a very bad mood resulting from girllessness, so idk.


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Jun 29, 2021)

Rocko said:


> I thought they said windows 10 was the last one?



"Right now we’re releasing Windows 10, and because Windows 10 is the last version of Windows, we’re all still working on Windows 10." That was the message from Microsoft employee Jerry Nixon"


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Jun 30, 2021)

Windows XP was perfect.  I miss it.

Easy to work with, easy to find your way around the system, easy to change what needed to be changed, more options, less migraines working with.


----------



## woodwork201 (Jun 30, 2021)

I got an email from Microsoft for the Insiders program; Windows 11 is coming.  Which doesn't mean the OP's 401K is safe after installing a stolen, perhaps modified, version.


----------



## woodwork201 (Jun 30, 2021)

Toffeenut Baconsmuggler said:


> Windows XP was perfect.  I miss it.
> 
> Easy to work with, easy to find your way around the system, easy to change what needed to be changed, more options, less migraines working with.



Same with Windows 95.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jul 4, 2021)

woodwork201 said:


> Toffeenut Baconsmuggler said:
> 
> 
> > Windows XP was perfect.  I miss it.
> ...


Windows 95 was horrendous. It was the first edition of a radically changed gui, and in typical Microsoft fashion - it was released at least a year too soon. The sheer headaches and blue screens of Win95 was literally a daily occurrence before the first patches.
Same for Win98. It was less stable than Win 95. Hell the screensavers it came with would crash it! Then came Win98se, and a couple patches after that it really was the first true stable OS Windows made.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jul 4, 2021)

As for Windows 11... am I really the first one to notice it looks just like the MAC desktop??
And not just the fact the icons appear on a bottom translucent panel... but in the video it provides examples of how when you drag it around it wobbles a bit and you can sticky them together etc. A MAC has done that for 10 years.
 Even the screensavers look like a MAC desktop.
  I have not seen blatant copying like this in yeeeaaars.









						Windows 11 - The Bits That Look Like A Mac
					

Windows 11 has borrowed a few interface ideas from macOS. See how the new operating system looks here.




					www.forbes.com


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 4, 2021)

Bleipriester said:


> Attention, Linux militants, sharpen your scopes and be prepared! Windows 11 is here! Going into my virtual machine any minute now. More later.
> 
> 
> 
> Account Suspended


According to Microsoft 40% of PC’s 3 years old or less can’t run it, and over 60% of PC’s being used can’t be upgraded.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jul 5, 2021)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Attention, Linux militants, sharpen your scopes and be prepared! Windows 11 is here! Going into my virtual machine any minute now. More later.
> ...


One would think Balmer was still CEO for doing such a thing


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 5, 2021)

iamwhatiseem said:


> As for Windows 11... am I really the first one to notice it looks just like the MAC desktop??
> And not just the fact the icons appear on a bottom translucent panel... but in the video it provides examples of how when you drag it around it wobbles a bit and you can sticky them together etc. A MAC has done that for 10 years.
> Even the screensavers look like a MAC desktop.
> I have not seen blatant copying like this in yeeeaaars.
> ...


Actually I think it has more of a KDE/Gnome mix look to it more than a Mac look.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jul 5, 2021)

Ringel05 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > As for Windows 11... am I really the first one to notice it looks just like the MAC desktop??
> ...


I haven't seen KDE for awhile.
To me the light gray borderless and round cornered windows, the translucent/centered app bar at bottom of screen  and the wobble/sticky effects of the windows when moving around the screen. MACos has been like that for 20 years now.
But at any rate... Microsoft has never known how to be stylish, so they have to mirror other OS styles to look better.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jul 6, 2021)

Weatherman2020 
That´s BS. There is a Workaround provided by Microsoft itself.


----------



## Likkmee (Jul 6, 2021)

Toffeenut Baconsmuggler said:


> Windows XP was perfect.  I miss it.
> 
> Easy to work with, easy to find your way around the system, easy to change what needed to be changed, more options, less migraines working with.


Close. I was a dev for Whistler(XP). 
I was a creator for 2000 lite.
XP went too far.
Haven't run any Microsoft since
It's all garbage but Billy own millions in hardware outfits and"windows specific" software outfits, like Adopey. Fuck'em
Their target audience is people too stupid to learn, without paying for it, to feel a "need"
Humans are idiots.


----------



## Likkmee (Jul 6, 2021)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


Openbox...OK. I tweaked it "a little" No TV so what else can an old man do ?


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 6, 2021)

Bleipriester said:


> Weatherman2020
> That´s BS. There is a Workaround provided by Microsoft itself.


You’re ignorant on all topics.
“If you own a laptop that's more than four years old, then Microsoft thinks your PC shouldn’t run Windows 11. The company has released a list of CPUs that will officially support Windows 11—and it suggests that AMD and Intel processors launched before late-2017 won’t support the OS.”









						Microsoft won’t allow Windows 11 on many older Surface devices
					

Microsoft's minimum hardware requirements will prevent many of its own older Surface devices, including most Surface Pro tablets, from upgrading to Windows 11.




					www.pcworld.com
				












						Can Your PC Run Windows 11? Not On Ones Four Years Old or Older, Says Microsoft
					

AMD and Intel processors from before late 2017 are absent from the list. But Microsoft's CPU requirements for Windows 11 may not be as strict as they seem.




					uk.pcmag.com


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jul 6, 2021)

Only Microsoft would develop an OS that won't run on their own hardware from a few years ago.
That's pretty funny


----------



## airplanemechanic (Jul 6, 2021)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Only Microsoft would develop an OS that won't run on their own hardware from a few years ago.
> That's pretty funny



Forces you to buy a new machine, thus making them more money. 

Are you that clueless?


----------



## Bleipriester (Jul 7, 2021)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020
> ...


Can´t say for the release version but I installed it with my 2012 AMD CPU without Secure Boot and TPM. How ignorant can my experience be?


----------



## mamooth (Jul 7, 2021)

Microsoft gives 10 years of support for any of its operating systems. It pretty much always has. Support for Win10 ends October 2025.

Apple gives 5 years. Microsoft looks darn good in comparison.


----------



## turbofish (Jul 7, 2021)

That should be low end 4 year old machines.


----------



## miketx (Jul 7, 2021)

Likkmee said:


> More fucking garbage geared for brain dead dolts and corporate whores. I haven't used that shit in 24 years.Don't BUY computers either. Do your research and if you arent smart enough to use a Phillips head screwdriver find a 15 year old gameboy who is. Beware of gameboys to some extent. Those morons are infatuated with unnecessary bullshit too.You'll have fans everywhere and water coolers and flashing lights and shit.
> You can build a damn good computer for computing for $600-800.


I got three that didn't work from a guy I know and swapped parts around and fixed two of them.


----------



## playtime (Jul 7, 2021)

i miss windows XP.  i liked windows 8 & got a free upgrade to windows 10 because i had purchased a laptop right b4 they released W 10 & hated it... ended up going back to W8.  now i just got a new netbook & just as i am  getting used to W10, i'll be bumped up again god damn it.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jul 8, 2021)

mamooth said:


> Microsoft gives 10 years of support for any of its operating systems. It pretty much always has. Support for Win10 ends October 2025.
> 
> Apple gives 5 years. Microsoft looks darn good in comparison.


Yeah... except it takes them at least 5 years to get a new OS working well.
Windows XP, probably their best overall OS to date - was absolute garbage for it's first 2 years. 
Windows 8 was the first OS in he history of M$ where PC makers refused to ship with it. It was terrible.
People were actually not buying new PC's to avoid it.
Microsoft from it's inception, has built poor operating systems. Took several years to correct them, only to make a new one again and start the whole process all over again. That has been their business model for 25 years.
Apple is quite different.
Once Apple finally gave up on the old outdated and flaky as hell MacOs in favor of the X series - their systems became immensely more stable.
And Apple's hardware is expensive, but at last at least twice as long as an average PC. There are plenty of iMacs in daily operation that are 15 years old and older.


----------



## HenryBHough (Jul 8, 2021)

The latest versions of Apple's software don't even come with a plastic toy in box.  They really should - so you'd get something of value.

One of the recent new versions broke hundreds of programs folks used regularly and forced them to buy new versions with features they didn't want and without features they had depended upon.

When it came time earlier this month to replace an ancient MacBook Air the choice was a dirt-cheap Chromebook.  It does everything I need for travel and, yeah,I knew I was getting screwed but at least the price was about 80% LESS than the MacBook I would have had to buy to get the same level of utility that suits my travel needs.

As to Windows....well is it said:  Friends don't let friends do Windows.  But at least the latest versions are consistent.  Consistently crap.  With Windows you always know exactly what you're going to get.  

Screwed.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 8, 2021)

HenryBHough said:


> The latest versions of Apple's software don't even come with a plastic toy in box.  They really should - so you'd get something of value.
> 
> One of the recent new versions broke hundreds of programs folks used regularly and forced them to buy new versions with features they didn't want and without features they had depended upon.
> 
> ...


I may go to Windows 11 in a year or two after the first 700,000,000 Win 11 users file their complaints.


----------



## HenryBHough (Jul 8, 2021)

I was very pleased to learn the 12 computers that support the broadcast automation system here are old enough that they cannot be corrupted with Windows 11.  After more than a year I'm finally within smelling distance of correcting all the problems Windows 10 created after a forced upgrade due to security concerns.

When the whining begins to "upgrade" the cost of replacing all 12 should be enough deterrent to keep things under control.  Until these damned thing actually crap out entirely.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jul 8, 2021)

HenryBHough said:


> The latest versions of Apple's software don't even come with a plastic toy in box.  They really should - so you'd get something of value.
> 
> One of the recent new versions broke hundreds of programs folks used regularly and forced them to buy new versions with features they didn't want and without features they had depended upon.
> 
> ...


It can be said with surety that Apple placed the PC on the backburner 10 years ago. They focused on phones. And it worked obviously.
They went from a company barely getting by to the most profitable company in the world.
The iMac has remained nearly unchanged for 15 years.

*This is a 2010 iMac:*





*And a 2020 iMac:





Only difference is it is thinner.
If you listen closely, you can hear Jobs screaming.*


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 8, 2021)

iamwhatiseem said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> > The latest versions of Apple's software don't even come with a plastic toy in box.  They really should - so you'd get something of value.
> ...


My Daughter's Mac Book is still humming after 15 years; show me a Windows laptop that can do that.


----------



## HenryBHough (Jul 9, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > HenryBHough said:
> ...


The old MacBook Air does continue to chug slowly along.  Too slow for comfortable use anymore.  Because my wife's travels usually extend to a month or more I'm also uncomfortable with the batteries.  They seem OK but their age gives me concern that they'll suddenly fail while she's away from home.  Doing a 2-week trip starting next week and will bring both the Air and the Chromebook to see which works best in today's environment.  If the Chromebook loses....what the Hell, it wasn't even $200.  If it comes out second-best then it'd make a good donation to some kid who school is still in Xiden Panic Mode.


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 9, 2021)

As for the Release Build it is still possible to get rid of the next abomination (third iteration now) that is called Start Menu by Microsoft. They definitely unlearned how make a proper Start Menu. The W11 Menu is a mess, you can´t do anything, and half of the space is reserved for recommended and recently used applications. You deactivate this features and the space will be vacant, you can´t put shortcuts there. That´s even too much for free. 
Fortunately you can switch to the old task bar. Once done, you got no Start Menu and have to install one, Classic Shell for example, or in my case, Startisback:







The way to go is quite easy, almost too easy.
Get free Winaero Tweaker and activate the old taskbar, this is just a simple registry entry that you can do also without that tool. Note that the Explorer will also turn into the old and better one. Good as the new one is still buggy and I like the ribbons better anyway.
Once done, install a Start Menu that is compatible with latest Windows 10 builds. In case you want to undo this all, uninstall the Start Menu first.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Oct 9, 2021)

Bleipriester said:


> As for the Release Build it is still possible to get rid of the next abomination (third iteration now) that is called Start Menu by Microsoft. They definitely unlearned how make a proper Start Menu. The W11 Menu is a mess, you can´t do anything, and half of the space is reserved for recommended and recently used applications. You deactivate this features and the space will be vacant, you can´t put shortcuts there. That´s even too much for free.
> Fortunately you can switch to the old task bar. Once done, you got no Start Menu and have to install one, Classic Shell for example, or in my case, Startisback:
> 
> 
> ...


But the million dollar question- why pay to upgrade?


----------



## Desperado (Oct 9, 2021)

I tried to upgrade but windows 11 did not like the processor in my HP Pavillian laptop and itrefure the upgrade,


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 9, 2021)

Weatherman2020 said:


> But the million dollar question- why pay to upgrade?


It´s actually free.


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 9, 2021)

Desperado said:


> I tried to upgrade but windows 11 did not like the processor in my HP Pavillian laptop and itrefure the upgrade,


Workarounds are provided in this thread.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Oct 9, 2021)

Bleipriester said:


> It´s actually free.


Ok, but why would I?


----------



## boedicca (Oct 9, 2021)

xband said:


> What does Windows 11 do that 10 can't do? Bring back Windows 7, the apex of Windows technology where I had direct access to BIOS.



Windows 11 makes it even easier for Big Tech to spy on you.


----------



## woodwork201 (Oct 10, 2021)

Bleipriester said:


> As for the Release Build it is still possible to get rid of the next abomination (third iteration now) that is called Start Menu by Microsoft. They definitely unlearned how make a proper Start Menu. The W11 Menu is a mess, you can´t do anything, and half of the space is reserved for recommended and recently used applications. You deactivate this features and the space will be vacant, you can´t put shortcuts there. That´s even too much for free.
> Fortunately you can switch to the old task bar. Once done, you got no Start Menu and have to install one, Classic Shell for example, or in my case, Startisback:
> 
> 
> ...



Windows 10/11 makes your PC Microsoft's PC.  Windows 95 was all about personalization.  You could set just about anything you wanted.  

Then two things happened.  First was the Netscape lawsuit because Microsoft used it's unpublished APIs to embed Internet Explorer in ways that other browsers could not do, forcing users to have Internet Explorer regardless of other browsers they might have.  

The FTC was on the verge of making them spin off IE or offer the same connectivity to the OS to Netscape and other browsers so Microsoft changed it's defense to "the browser is the OS and the OS is the browser".  This is when Microsoft got the idea that the money was not in personalization but was, instead, in content control.

Realizing that the future was in content and not in selling OS installations, Microsoft started with things like Microsoft Reader and Microsoft Music, both effectively short-term rental of content; one for books and one for music. 

Even though Microsoft terminated those rental agreements, completely in violation of their terms and conditions that they strictly held consumers to, they have continued down the content path.  But unlicensed music and low cost e-books, combined with Google's success in advertisement and paid content pushes, Microsoft realized that even content rental was not the real money; the real money was/is  in advertising hits and pushing potential customers to paid referrals, bypassing the consumer choice of typical advertising.

Now, Windows 11 is pretty near the culmination of turning the PC and the Internet into nothing more or less than revenue generation for Microsoft.  You think you're Microsoft's customer when you buy their OS but you are not.  Microsoft's customers are the companies whose advertisements you see or whose websites are at or near the top of results in bing.  You are nothing more than the product Microsoft is selling to those customers.

Switch to Linux, Tor, VPN, and quit being the product.


----------



## woodwork201 (Oct 10, 2021)

Bleipriester said:


> It´s actually free.


Free?  Where have I heard that it's free recently?  Oh yeah:

*








						Dems: Tax Cuts ‘Cost’ Us, but a $3.5 Trillion Bill Is Free | National Review
					

The notion that allowing Americans to keep more of their own earnings is tantamount to government ‘giving’ them something is specious.




					www.nationalreview.com
				



*
As Milton Friedman stated, "There's no such thing as a free lunch."

Like this guy is about to learn:


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 12, 2021)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Ok, but why would I?


Why would I make decisions for you?


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 12, 2021)

woodwork201 said:


> Windows 10/11 makes your PC Microsoft's PC.  Windows 95 was all about personalization.  You could set just about anything you wanted.
> 
> Then two things happened.  First was the Netscape lawsuit because Microsoft used it's unpublished APIs to embed Internet Explorer in ways that other browsers could not do, forcing users to have Internet Explorer regardless of other browsers they might have.
> 
> ...


While it is correct that companies collect personal data to get user profiles to provide accurate ads, I don´t understand why people single out Microsoft to unload their rancor. MS provides opt-outs and you can even view and delete the data that MS has collected about you.
Second, Microsofts big business is the cloud services nowadays, not the little consumer, who has little to offer.


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 12, 2021)

Ok, next step to improve the Win 11 experience is the successor of Startisback, which is StartAllback, made for Windows 11. With this tool, you basically do what you like:































There is no need to switch to the old task bar anymore, but it is still recommended, since the new one is terrible like the menu.
More annoying than an inable Start Menu is the desire to cash in on it. Here is a little patch, you might have to boot another OS to copy it into the StartAllBack folder or use the tool Unlocker, since the file is in use while you try to change it.




__





						Download SAB.rar (1.78 MB) now. Fast and easy at workupload.com
					

Download SAB.rar (1.78 MB) now. Fast and easy at workupload.com




					workupload.com
				




Also, if you like to have the Windows Store as an installer:




__





						Download Microsoft Store.exe (102.35 MB) now. Fast and easy at workupload.com
					

Download Microsoft Store.exe (102.35 MB) now. Fast and easy at workupload.com




					workupload.com
				




Next problem to solve is the long time it takes to log in. I guess it will take until an update fixes this unless this is a local problem on my machine.


----------



## turbofish (Oct 12, 2021)

Here is what is kind of funny about Windows 11. I have three machines here at the house [many more but who knows what those are for]. 
An MSI laptop with an i7, 7 gen, 32 GB of ram and a 1060 video card. Can't upgrade because the processor is 4 years old.
A AMD Ryzen 9 3900X with 128 GB of ram and 6-7 hard drives along with a 1080 video card. Can't upgrade until I turn on TPM in the bios and need to research that one.
A Eluktronics Max-17 with 64GB of ram [expandable to  128 GB], 2TB SSD [empty slot for expansion] and a 10th gen i7. The only machine that I can upgrade.

Stupid rules.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 12, 2021)

As with all these "new versions" (regardless of OS) I will wait from six months to a year before I upgrade, that way most of the bugs will have been worked out and the third party customizations made simple.


----------



## woodwork201 (Oct 13, 2021)

Bleipriester said:


> While it is correct that companies collect personal data to get user profiles to provide accurate ads, I don´t understand why people single out Microsoft to unload their rancor. MS provides opt-outs and you can even view and delete the data that MS has collected about you.
> Second, Microsofts big business is the cloud services nowadays, not the little consumer, who has little to offer.


I don't single out Microsoft.  This thread is about Microsoft.  You created the thread, you should know that.

And Microsoft's marketing of Azure and Azure-based services has nothing to do with their sale of information collected from unknowing Windows desktop users.  You seem to enjoy being the product.


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 14, 2021)

woodwork201 said:


> I don't single out Microsoft.  This thread is about Microsoft.  You created the thread, you should know that.
> 
> And Microsoft's marketing of Azure and Azure-based services has nothing to do with their sale of information collected from unknowing Windows desktop users.  You seem to enjoy being the product.


I also turned invisible so people won´t get telemetry of me doing things like walking somewhere or shopping.


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 14, 2021)

Yawn! Another boooooring day!






I wish I could compress days into esd files (end sucking day), too.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 14, 2021)

Rocko said:


> I thought they said windows 10 was the last one?


They had to find a way past those ghost McAfee Virus Alert popups.


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 15, 2021)

Done!


----------



## my2¢ (Oct 21, 2021)

A few days ago I received noticed of Window 11 and ran the computer check provided to see whether my desktop can run this new windows version.  It determined that my desktop purchased in January 2017 is too old and so I will be sticking with Windows 10 that I've been satisfied with.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Oct 28, 2021)

It is absurd, It really is.
There is simply no reason why a computer that is IDLE - mind you - IDLE... is consuming over 4 Gig of memory. It is crazy,
If you run task manager in Win 10 - you can see there are literally over 100 mini programs running... when the computer is IDLE.
Windows assigns these little apps memory, whether they are running or not. It is set aside for them so you can't use that memory.
 Microsoft has way more control of your computer than you do. On average Win 10 consumes and sets aside about 4 GB of memory.
You have an 8GB computer - half your memory is not yours.
Macintosh uses a little over 1 GB in IDLE
Linux? - about 150 MB.
  What the fuck all reason does Microsoft need 4GB of your memory when your computer is doing nothing???!!!


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 29, 2021)

iamwhatiseem said:


> It is absurd, It really is.
> There is simply no reason why a computer that is IDLE - mind you - IDLE... is consuming over 4 Gig of memory. It is crazy,
> If you run task manager in Win 10 - you can see there are literally over 100 mini programs running... when the computer is IDLE.
> Windows assigns these little apps memory, whether they are running or not. It is set aside for them so you can't use that memory.
> ...


Mine is just at 1,8 GB. It looks like the more memory you have the more Windows will reserve.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Oct 29, 2021)

Bleipriester said:


> Mine is just at 1,8 GB. It looks like the more memory you have the more Windows will reserve.


Correct, or more memory they set aside for themselves doing who knows what.
 I just now looked at a Windows 2003 Server we have at work... deducting the application it runs, Windows is only using 812MB.
Believe it or not we still have one XP machine and it is using 300MB


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 29, 2021)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Correct, or more memory they set aside for themselves doing who knows what.
> I just now looked at a Windows 2003 Server we have at work... deducting the application it runs, Windows is only using 812MB.
> Believe it or not we still have one XP machine and it is using 300MB


Sure, the old OS use less resources. You can see in the Resource Monitor more detailed what process uses how much memory.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Oct 29, 2021)

Bleipriester said:


> Sure, the old OS use less resources. You can see in the Resource Monitor more detailed what process uses how much memory.


  To an extent of course.
But on a day to day basis, people don't really do much more with their home computers then than they do now... in fact less. Probably a lot less. People use their phones for everything.
And that is my point. A Linux computer today uses more memory, but only 25% or more than 10 years ago. You will never convince me Win 10 needs 5 times the memory of a 10 year old OS
For what?  
It's funny... the XP computer I mentioned... it has a copy of WinZip from the 1990s. And it will unzip any zip file today. 25 year old program. It also has Adobe Reader X from 2011. Opens any PDF without problems. 10 year old program.  It has Office 2010, opens any word/excel file. 11 years old.
You can see my point


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Nov 1, 2021)

Windows 10 was supposedly the "last" version ??











						Why is there a Windows 11 if Windows 10 is the last Windows?
					

If Windows 10 was supposed to be the last version of Windows, why is there a Windows 11? Well, because Windows 10 was never officially the last version of Windows.rnrn




					www.pcworld.com


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Nov 1, 2021)

WinXP was THE BEST, the easiest, the most user friendly, and easiest to navigate Windows version there was.
WHY did they have to keep fucking with it once they got it perfected??

I've got a Win10 desktop, and it's FUUUUUUUUUCKED UP!!!!   SO EXTREMELY USER *UN*FRIENDLY!!!!

Can't find anything, can't navigate it, nothing is where it's supposed to be, most of the tools and features I am used to don't even exist anymore or have been made as ONE specific derp........meaning what I, as the administrator could change, does not allow any changes any longer!

Win10 is a heinous POS.   I can only imagine the migraines and horrors Win11 will unleash on the world!!


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Nov 1, 2021)

Toffeenut Baconsmuggler said:


> WinXP was THE BEST, the easiest, the most user friendly, and easiest to navigate Windows version there was.
> WHY did they have to keep fucking with it once they got it perfected??
> 
> I've got a Win10 desktop, and it's FUUUUUUUUUCKED UP!!!!   SO EXTREMELY USER *UN*FRIENDLY!!!!
> ...



Microsoft made Win 10 in order to be able to sell your information to advertisers and others. PERIOD.
There is no argument,


----------



## turbofish (Nov 1, 2021)

I have Windows 11 installed on my laptop but my main workstation will have some issues with it since I didn't install TPS.
On either my workstation or my laptop, it is difficult to say just how much resources it takes up since I run rather large SQL databases on both. But they are both beefy machines. Laptop has 64 GB of ram and my workstation has 128 GB


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 4, 2021)

Microsoft is already trying to get me to install Win 11........


----------



## woodwork201 (Nov 13, 2021)

iamwhatiseem said:


> It is absurd, It really is.
> There is simply no reason why a computer that is IDLE - mind you - IDLE... is consuming over 4 Gig of memory. It is crazy,
> If you run task manager in Win 10 - you can see there are literally over 100 mini programs running... when the computer is IDLE.
> Windows assigns these little apps memory, whether they are running or not. It is set aside for them so you can't use that memory.
> ...



Wasn't it Bill Gates who said, "All of your memory are belong to us"?  And that no one could never need more than 640K of RAM?  I think the latter statement may have been debunked but I'm pretty sure the first one is accurate.


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 16, 2021)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Microsoft made Win 10 in order to be able to sell your information to advertisers and others. PERIOD.
> There is no argument,


Google XP with "Alexa". So, we actually get nothing new about this.


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 16, 2021)

Ringel05 said:


> Microsoft is already trying to get me to install Win 11........


Are you going to comply?


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 16, 2021)

Bleipriester said:


> Are you going to comply?


Maybe in a year.


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 16, 2021)

Ringel05 said:


> Maybe in a year.


Me too - maybe...


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Nov 16, 2021)

Showed up on the wifes laptop and my office PC.... yeah...no.
Especially office PC... it runs Quickbooks and other stuff... I can imagine Win 11 breaking half of it.
No thanks


----------



## Captain Caveman (Nov 16, 2021)

Bleipriester said:


> Attention, Linux militants, sharpen your scopes and be prepared! Windows 11 is here! Going into my virtual machine any minute now. More later.
> 
> 
> 
> Account Suspended


Every new Windows operating system sets off lightening fast promising the earth, and after a few months, it ends up as slow as an asthmatic ant with some heavy shopping.


----------



## Muhammed (Apr 17, 2022)

My laptop is still nagging me to upgrade to 11.

I want to tell it to fuck off, my computer operating system works just fine the way it already is. I have no complaints. If it ain't broke, don't fix it.

I don't need no Windows 11.

Sometimes I still play pacman fer crissakes.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 17, 2022)

Muhammed said:


> My laptop is still nagging me to upgrade to 11.
> 
> I want to tell it to fuck off, my computer operating system works just fine the way it already is. I have no complaints. If it ain't broke, don't fix it.
> 
> ...


Yep... my office PC keeps doing the same damn thing. I have clicked no 3 or 4 times now.
Unfortunately there is no choice that says "fuck off"


----------



## Likkmee (Apr 17, 2022)

I actially had to access Windows the other day. The update took a loooong time.Welcome to Wz 11 ! I told Cortina Shameeka" Gracias" entered the BIOS, disabled secure boot and installed Solus for the client.
I've been forced to boot Windows about 25 times over the last 25 years.
To install Linux


----------



## Muhammed (Apr 17, 2022)

Maybe it's a planned obsolesce thing.


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 17, 2022)

Muhammed said:


> Maybe it's a planned obsolesce thing.


Maybe it’s the cheap, no nothings Microshit hires.


----------



## lg325 (Apr 19, 2022)

Nothing but glitches since 11 installed.


----------

